# Adding a cat with claws in with declawed cats.



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

I didn't want to hijack Joshl's thread, but I do have a question.

Both or my cats are declawed. At this point I have no plan on getting more cats, but someday I will probably get another. My question is, is it safe for the declawed cats to bring in a cat that has all of it's claws still? The declawed cats seem like they'd be at a severe disadvantage and maybe even be unsafe?

I wouldn't get another cat declawed, but would it be better to look for an already declawed cat or is there really just no problem.

Jennifer


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I have one declawed cat and one that isnt. They do just fine. I dont think youd have to worry esp if you introduce them to each other gradually.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I have one with claws and one without also. The clawed cat is a roughhouser and play attacks the other one all the time. He has drawn blood occasionally. I considered using soft claws but, before I could get them on the attacker...he settled down. 

I think it depends on the cats. Also, keeping the nails trimmed should help even out the situation.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

When we introduced Boomer to Magnum (who was declawed) he attacked him all the time. Magnum is half blind in one eye from Boomer attacking him. We tried everything but eventually ended up getting Boomer declawed as well... he had cut my bf several times, Magnum had a scratch over his eye, a ripped paw pad and several cuts as well as the damage he had done to everything else in the house.

Please be very careful when introducing a clawed cat to a declaw... make sure you introduce as slowly as possible to make sure they get along andkeep his claws trimmed.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I would order softpaws in advance - www.softpaws.com - and put them on the newcomer before any introduction. You can probably 'ween' the cat off softpaws after a while, then you'd just have to be good about keeping his claws trimmed. 

I mentioned before that after trimming my cats claws, she tried to 'sharpen' them on my leg but couldn't do any harm.


----------



## opokki (May 5, 2003)

My grandmother had a clawed cat and then adopted a declawed cat. They were never really buddies but tolerated each other without fights for years.


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

I have three cats that are decalwed and just recently introduced my fourth. The fourth has claws. I have had him for 2 months with no issues. He is younger than the other three and a little more energetic you could say. He spends most of his time playing with my puppy though.


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I think the eyeball senario is exactly what I'm worried about. Like I said, I'm not planning on any new cats for a long time. It was just something that had popped in my mind as a question. I think my first choice would be to get an older shelter cat that had already been declawed, then everyone is on fair ground. But like I said, not anytime in the near future, 2 cats and 2 dogs is enough for me right now.

Jennifer


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

Angel is declawed but man can she swat hard! She has sent Tasha sliding across the floor! The only time things get rough is when I let Tasha's nails get too long and she gets VERY brave. When they are cut she seems to back off more. I have only seen a couple tiny scratches on my declaw. My declaw Angel is a pretty touch girl and twice the size of Tasha. I think it really depends on the cats. If you can find a cat at a shelter that you love that has been declawed I would do it. Otherwise you may be like me, jumping up all the time rushing over to see if anyone got hurt. It is real fun when you are in bed sleeping! (my cats fight all the time) 

Now my two clawed cats...that was a heck of a war!


----------



## ronda (Mar 16, 2005)

We have four cats, two declawed and two with claws. The ones with claws we took in as little strays, and the older, declawed cats already had the run of the house. Therefore, the little strays, even though they have claws, have never hurt the older ones. The two older ones get fed up sometimes with the younger ones and bite them, and even then, the younger ones don't use their claws as a defense. All cats are different though, and I am sure that problems can arise in some cases.

Instant Download Cat Health Secrets
http://RONDA123.snappyshop.com


----------

